
Chest cavity fire during emergency cardiac surgery - Osiris30
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-06/eso-ccf053019.php
======
signa11
this submission looks like a prime candidate for posting to risks digest as
well. nice overall reading :)

